# Old bose 201 series II to upgrade?....



## Kdeuler (8 mo ago)

Hi. I have an old pair of bose 201 series II speakers. I presume modern bookshelf speakers sound much better than the 201s. Would anyone agree, and if so, have a recommendation in the $249 dollar range.

I've been considering the Airmotiv B1+. Thoughts?

Thx.


----------

